# ***OFFICIAL*** Diego Sanchez vs. John Hathaway Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Diego "The Nightmare" Sanchez facing John "The Hitman" Hathaway in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really pulling for Diego in this fight. I hope he bounces back and does great things. It will be interesting to see how he does after BJ beat him so badly.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hathaway is probably the best british wrestler we have, he is good.

Rooting for Diego, because, hes diego, always have been, always will be a fan. Hope he comes back strong after the BJ loss and brings the nightmare.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think MY OWN video would be appropriate for this...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Diego is a badass dude and alot of fun to watch, but his last fight exposed a ton of holes in his game. He got raped by the big dog at lightweight, and I can't see him doing any better against the likes of GSP. I love to have Diego around, but he will have to do alot of work to get in the title picture at WW. I'm not even sure he can make it past Hathaway.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Going with Diego. The man is relentless.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i wanna see hardy vs diego, the trash talking from hardy would be hilarious as he would have so much shit to work with


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Pulling for Hathaway in this one, he's a great prospect and wouldn't be surprised to see him pull this one off.



guy incognito said:


> i wanna see hardy vs diego, the trash talking from hardy would be hilarious as he would have so much shit to work with


lmfao so true ...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hardy vs Sanchez would be epic.

As for this fight, I don't see how Hathaway wins personally. He's a good wrestler for a Brit, but he's not on the same level as Diego as far as grappling goes. I don't see him beating Diego on the feet either, so this should be a pretty comprehensive return to the WW division for Sanchez.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hathaway is HUGE WW with very solid Wrestling and i see him exposing Diego mediocre MMA wrestling and GNP him to decision .


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I've seen a lot of savvy bettors on Hathaway in this one. His line moved signifantly down from the open. I'm gonna have to give him a good look... could be a nice dog play.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I want Diego to win but for some odd reason I think John Hathaway will put it out.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Diego isn't a big power striker and I can't see this fight vertical long enough for him to take John apart. John is a huge guy and my first impression of him is how strong he was. He's strong as a bull against a guy who was last at 155. Bad combination. I like Hathaway by decision.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Been an English MMA fan I have to route for my home boy John Hathaway (its the law here) but I really can't wait to see Sanchez at WW, I have always thought he was one of the most enjoyable fighter to watch.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

going with sanchez and that reletless style, look for him to make a statement in this one.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

YES! :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Diego was my first favorite fighter! I love his aggressive style more then any other, Machida's Style inspires me, and Diego gets me Pumped! I know very few fighters that would have the balls/confidence Diego did after getting completely owned for 4 rounds to go in there as he did....

Yeah that fight showed he had no chance to beat BJ, but it also proved that he will NEEEVER quit and will ALWAYS come to bring 100% win or lose! WAR DIEGO!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Think this one has got FOTN written all over it, Diego never gives up and Hathaway is a promising up and comer, add to that they both will want to prove a point (Hathaway that he is ready for the step up in comp, and Diego that he can be a force at WW) and you got yourself a quality fight.

Plus even if the fight is a let down, Diego's staredown won't disappoint!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sanchez by UD.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll be cheering for Hathaway but really I think this fight comes a year too soon for him. This is a big step up in competition and against a seasoned name like Diego Sanchez I can't really see him pulling off the win. Still, it's good experience for him and it says a lot that Joe Silva would put Hathaway up against someone like Sanchez this early in his career. 

Sanchez by decision.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

I bet BIG on Sanchez but just realized Hathaway used to be a rugby player. Can't get much better takedown practice than that. Could be a upset........


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

sweet knee!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

sanchez jaw is so tough , that was hard knee .


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diego is overrated. He went down because he was to small and coms back against a grappler just as good or better (at least from the TD/TD defense and top game) and Hathaway is a big guy. who will out muscle Sanchez.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy cow, Diego's hurt!
War Hathaway!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wow... hathaway is no joke... i was wayyy underestimated him.

wow... the knee he ate was vicious. diego has one hell of a chin.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

easily 10-9 hathaway


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow...I question a LOT about Diego, but not his chin. 

Never.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

That knee landed HEAVY!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Diego's guard doesn't look so great. He was open for a large portion of the round and didn't keep much control over Hathaway's posture or even wrists. 

He looks really stiff on the feet too. Taking tiny steps and seems afraid to engage.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

diego's losing on the ground and on the feet.... what's left to do?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

jeeze louise! good fight so far.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Jesy Blue said:


> diego's losing on the ground and on the feet.... what's left to do?


When in doubt, flying knee?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

diego's done


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Good big man > Good little man.

Not exactly how I saw the fight, and John impressed me with his striking. John is just too big and strong though. I've been calling this fight for months.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Did Sanchez loose?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> Did Sanchez loose?


Convincingly


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hathaway got brilliant future . solid wresling and striking and really athletic guy


Hathaway vs Kim should be good next .


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yep, I was right about him staying at lightweight!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i don't think diego deserved any round as a 10-8 lose... he kept trying, it's just he kept failing


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Diego looked like he had no idea what to do through-out the fight. He almost seemed like he didn't really want to fight. Sure, he threw some big shots but he had none of the ferociousness that he used to have. 

I noticed one thing in the first round after Hathaway tagged him with a good right hand, Diego immediately touched his forehead to see if his scar had opened up. I think he's still feeling the effects of the BJ Penn fight.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Diego looked like a fish out of water


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know I wasn't completly sold on Hathaway before but I honestly think he may be the best fighter coming out of the UK today. Bisping is decent at everything but not great at anything. Hardy and Daley are to one dimensional. Hathaway is a good all around grappler and unlike most Brits he can grapple.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Diego really didn't look like his psychotic/agressive self in this one, possibly because anytime he'd throw anything Jon would catch him with some very nice counter punching.

Diego is an incredibly durable guy, and that knee Hathaway hit him with would put 1/2 the division to sleep.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Is Hathaway now the new poster boy for UK mma?... as all the other 'prospects' fell short. I hope they don't rush him through the ranks like they did with Dan Hardy.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You know I wasn't completly sold on Hathaway before but I honestly think he may be the best fighter coming out of the UK today. Bisping is decent at everything but not great at anything. Hardy and Daley are to one dimensional. Hathaway is a good all around grappler and unlike most Brits he can grapple.


You now that rugby background is coming in quite handy.
get ready for a bunch of Aussies come into the game :thumb02:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> You now that rugby background is coming in quite handy.
> get ready for a bunch of Aussies come into the game :thumb02:


aussie aussie aussie!!!!!

{waits and listens...}


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Won a dollar on this one


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Very impressed with Hathaway.

Seems very well rounded, young, and doesnt trash talk.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe BJ knocked all the fight ot of Diego afterall? He looked stiff and unwilling to engage in his usual aggressive way.Being british I'm delighted to see Hathaway win,but part of me is a little sad for Sanchez,you gotta love that crazy,yoga practising weirdo.I still feel he should have stayed at 155,the 170lb division is full of guys far bigger and stronger than him.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm gonna keep an eye on this Hathaway guy.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Good stuff from Hathaway tonight.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Very impressed with Hathaway, preformance-wise and attitude. Good takedown defense, groundwork, and standup. This is Dana White's guy for the face of British MMA instead of Hardy and Bisping. What was up with Diego though? He looked awful.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Isn't it often the way though,fighters first fight back after a serious beat down,like the one recieved by Sanchez from BJ Penn,they often become tentative and a little less aggressive than usual.A few more fights will see the Diego we all expect again I'm sure.Plus that knee must have taken a lot oout of him early on.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Diego sanchez has Rickson Gracie like movements in his stand-up


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> Diego sanchez has Rickson Gracie like movements in his stand-up


Yah he's so stiff. Telegraphs his moves a mile away. Great performance by Hathaway. Man Diego has fast recovery...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Loved the knee, his jaw almost cracked like some Blackpool rock...

:thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome performance from John Hathaway. I didn't actually see him winning the fight before-hand, but it was a brilliant performance. He dominated the stand-up and the grappling using his reach advantage brilliantly. Excited at his potential now, a win over Sanchez is huge. Nice to see a Brit with some wrestling too.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I called hathaway for the upset, it was obvious imo he had the tools to beat diego after watching the rick story fight.

Hathaway has sick wrestling and seems like hes improved his stand up A LOT. I think right now, hathaway and Andre Winner are britains most promising fighters.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Knew Hathaway could win this. Completely countered Diego's wrestling and beat him fairly easily on the feet. Great fight can't wait to see who he gets next.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Something weird has happened to Diego.
he has lost his sparkle t oa point that he´s a banal fighter nowadays.

Not taking anything away from hathaway though, he looked great!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Something weird has happened to Diego.
> he has lost his sparkle t oa point that he´s a banal fighter nowadays.
> 
> Not taking anything away from hathaway though, he looked great!


I think the knee early on really rattled diego, completley destroyed his confidence. He must of been having flashbacks of the BJ fight.

Always been a fan of diego though, always will be. He needs to work hard on his stand up and i really hope these two back to back losses dont ruin his confidence.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

man hathaway surprised me ther. this guy might be another contander in this division, which is too bad for sanchez that he had to face a guy this good after such a big loss.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I always thought Deigo was overrated, He has amazing energy and usually wins by setting a pace in a fight that the other guys cant handle. I dont think he will ever be a champion...

I'd say he has a better shot a LW if BJ isnt there.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Was reading through the thread and totally agreed Hathaway really impressed had only read about him and seen his UFC 93 fight but was beleiving the hype.And Dana this needs to be ur British face of MMA he is the most rounded fighter (a brit with good wrestling WTH) and his not a cocky prick like Hardy and Bisping.War Hathaway only 22 thats scary


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He's like a little Forrest Griffin..


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never been sold on Diego. Glad to see his hype fading.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah hathaway looks promising.
I liked that punch he used...kinda like a half-superman.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't want to take anything away from Hathaway - he fought a great fight - but the guy he fought wasn't Diego Sanchez. Diego Sanchez is fading. It's like he was lost in the ring and didn't know what he was doing out there.
Didn't see "the YES", that energy you could almost see sorrounding him. Feels like he lost something. And i think it has to do something with the fight against BJ: went into that fight with the title on the line, he was believing so hard in his chances and he got owned like never in his life.
BJ took something from him. BJ stole Diego's soul....
Hathaway has a nice future ahead of him imo. If he continues like this, he could go far. Practice, practice...
As for the rumours reguarding Diego going back at 155, common.. he's no yoyo. 170 is good, but he need to take a short break and re-evaluate his game. If not, he might be lost for good.


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

Sanchez was disappointing, I expected a big performance from here but it just didn't happen at all. Not to take nything away from Hathaway he did great and is a tough guy, he showed a lot.


----------



## akina182 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think people are getting ahead of themselves with Hathaway. Yes he did amazing against a good fighter but now I want to see him against very good wrestler/BJJ fighter and then I will be more convinced as I think his striking looked good in the fight but didn't see anything great grond game wise. 

I do think Diego did not seem like himself and the fight against BJ has really mentally destroyed Diego as he never got a beat down like that in his career. I think a short break, go down to 155 and fight an ok fighter next is what Diego needs imo.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Didn't know much about Hathaway prior to this, but he looked scary good against Diego there. It's a shame though as I quite like Diego and I like his energy. He isn't the most skilled but he usually brings it and comes to fight. He looked like a novice against Hathaway and I too speculate the Penn fight had something to do with it. Hopefully he can bounce back. But Hathaway though...beast..


----------

